# New Fork Tube Attachment Seems to be OK so Far



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Did this a while ago and so far it seems OK, Did not want all the pressure on one point so I split it up. Same amount of pull of course but spit up between two pulling points,

















Also keeps the tubes closer together. So far I'm using inside tube at high point on tie.

wll


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

IDEA : Instead of the paracord use a section of slightly heavier tube loop for a tapered effect longer active draw and more power . I know you like power .


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

treefork said:


> IDEA : Instead of the paracord use a section of slightly heavier tube loop for a tapered effect longer active draw and more power . I know you like power .


I may try my own concoction of 5/16od and 3/16od Thank you for the idea, I need to do that !

wll


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Looks like it would work just fine! I have never been a fan of tieing the pouch on AFTER attaching to the fran though ...


----------



## Slingshot Silas (Apr 4, 2013)

treefork said:


> IDEA : Instead of the paracord use a section of slightly heavier tube loop for a tapered effect longer active draw and more power .* I know you like power .*











*We like Power!*


----------



## pult421 (Aug 13, 2015)

Slingshot Silas said:


> treefork said:
> 
> 
> > IDEA : Instead of the paracord use a section of slightly heavier tube loop for a tapered effect longer active draw and more power .* I know you like power .*
> ...


funnnyyyyyy lol


----------

